# Consumers Are Inspired At The 2016 CES Show With Canon See Impossible



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 1, 2016)

```
<p><em>Interactive Booth at CES 2016 Features Canon’s 8K Era and Three Unique Environments Demonstrating Real World Solutions for Canon Imaging Products</em></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y.</b> — At this year’s Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, NV January 6-9, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will challenge attendees to see the impossible at booth #13106 in the Central Hall. Canon’s booth will feature a Canon 8K Ride Experience where attendees can see the future of visual imaging and experience, firsthand, the physical and emotional reactions that take place when an 8K video projected on a large screen simulates a physical journey. There will also be an 8K Photo Gallery that displays precise moments from an 8K video. The Canon booth itself will be composed of three environments simulating a home, an office, and a professional studio. Within each zone Canon will offer hands-on demonstrations of current real-world imaging solutions for attendees to experience themselves.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“We believe there really is only one way for our valued customers and users to truly understand and embody Canon See Impossible and that is through seeing and experiencing real life examples of how Canon digital imaging solutions can impact their daily lives on both a professional and personal level,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “We are excited for attendees to experience these solutions at our CES 2016 booth as well as have them enjoy the unique Canon 8K Ride Experience, which will be new to most attendees.”</p>
<p>Introduced at Canon EXPO, held this past September in NYC, this 8K Ride Experience projects 8K video on large screens surrounding viewers to give them a unique sense of movement while sitting or standing still. By experiencing imagery from all angles, the technology can simulate a physical journey often sparking a physical or emotional reaction.</p>
<p>In the home environment attendees can experience the power of an image as photo enthusiasts, crafters, and artists will have the opportunity to take part in hands-on demonstrations using Canon cameras and lenses to create different perspectives and print the images captured on Canon PIXMA printers. The office environment will allow visitors to see a smarter workplace showing how Canon products work together to streamline daily activities in a real-world office setting. The future of creativity can be seen as Canon invites visitors to step into a professional studio environment and experience a day in the life of a photographer or videographer. Speakers and demonstrations will feature the full range of Canon imaging products and how they meet the needs of today’s creative image makers.</p>
<p>At the booth’s center, attendees can navigate up the Canon Lens Tower, which showcases large and long-zoom lenses from Canon’s line of more than 103 Canon EF Series lenses as well as Canon’s innovative CINE-SERVO 50-1000mm lens capable of shooting brilliant 4K video at up to 1500mm with its built-in 1.5x extender. The tower will offer a unique and innovative 360 degree visual perspective of the CES show floor. Visitors are also encouraged to browse Canon’s photo gallery featuring images captured with Canon EOS DSLR and PowerShot cameras and printed on Canon imagePROGRAF and PIXMA PRO inkjet printers including the new imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 printer. Canon service and support technicians will be on hand to answer questions via live chat as well as demonstrate Canon Maintenance Service live in the booth.</p>
<p>Visit Canon at CES 2016 Booth #13106 in the Central Hall to view all three unique environments, see first-hand the latest products and the enjoy the 8K Ride Experience and 8K Photo Gallery. Follow Canon throughout the show on Instagram at <a href="https://www.instagram.com/canonusa/" target="_blank">@CanonUSA</a> and Twitter at <a href="https://twitter.com/CanonUSAimaging" target="_blank">@CanonUSAimaging</a>. Use #CanonCES to join the conversation.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Jopa (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm thinking about buying that CINE-SERVO 50-1000mm in EF mount, just ~$60k short right now...


----------



## George D. (Jan 2, 2016)

_"There will also be an 8K Photo Gallery that displays precise moments from an 8K video"_

We'd like to see that, please...


----------

